# MCCEE/MCCQE For Canada, Help?



## AsadShahbaz

Hey. I'll be starting my MBBS this November from either King Edward or Allama Iqbal InShaAllah but my ultimate wish is to settle in Canada along with my family as a Cardiac surgeon. Can someone please outline the path I need to take? As in, give details on these exams like usmle which I need to take for a license in Canada. Also, after mbbs, what are the courses for specialization and all. I know I'm asking a bit early but I want to stay on the safe side. Thanks in advance, it'll be a great help!


----------



## escalations

In Canada different provinces have slightly different route but generally speaking you have to MCCEE. Here is a link to how things work in Ontario:
Qualifying to Practice Medicine in Ontario | International Medical Graduates | Registering to Practise Medicine in Ontario | College of Physicians and Surgeons of Ontario

You cannot think too far ahead as requirements, competition and opportunities regarding IMG's can change drastically over 5 years. Similarly immigration in Professional categories in Canada keeps changing. Just to give you an example Ontario has reduced 50 spots for residency starting this year so the competition is going to be even tougher starting next year. In USA there were about 5 new Medical colleges that started 3 or 4 years ago. This means starting 2016 more local graduates and hence less openings for IMG's. On the flip side, there is a bill in US Congress languishing for quite some years to increase 5000 residency positions. If that ever gets approved, things will get very good for IMG's. Also when it comes to residencies, for an IMG its extremely tough to get into any kind of surgery though not impossible. The Residency positions in USA directly effects IMG's in Canada as many Canadians who are studying in Caribbean seek out residencies in USA.


----------

